# Garage LED detailing lighting.



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

So what do I need to know?

From my brief search 5500k is the desirable colour temp, but what are the ideal watts to go with that?

What about types of light? Strip, bulb or work type lights?

Also, slim fit is a must as the garage door opens over an area I what to put lights.


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Was hoping for some help also. My fluorescent lights are very poor 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratz (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...1-inspection-the-importance-of-good-lighting/

This is a good article but you need to decide what you want lighting for. This article describes the best lighting for revealing surface defects, fluorescent isn't good for colour matching, their spectral output is too spikey, LED looks like a good all rounder but I'd suggest a higher colour temp (6500K is daylight). Wattage I'm afraid I'm not so good on, but brighter is definitely better &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Ratz said:


> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...1-inspection-the-importance-of-good-lighting/
> 
> This is a good article but you need to decide what you want lighting for. This article describes the best lighting for revealing surface defects, fluorescent isn't good for colour matching, their spectral output is too spikey, LED looks like a good all rounder but I'd suggest a higher colour temp (6500K is daylight). Wattage I'm afraid I'm not so good on, but brighter is definitely better ��


I also thought put in new fluorescent, 6500k seems many recommend, but have heard that you can get a headache from it and also that it be uncomfortable for the eyes in the long run ?


----------



## Ratz (Sep 27, 2007)

Colour temp in itself isn't the issue, with fluorescent lighting it's usually the flicker & the spectral profile that are the issues. Brightness can also cause issues in the same way as if it's a bright sunny day you end up squinting.

Logically our eyes have evolved to work best (for colour vision at least) in an environment lit by a smooth spectral output at 6500K, which is quite yellow. Night vision is a different story and the eyes are more sensitive to blue.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

For light output with LED you need to ignore the wattage and look for the lumen output. I've recently fitted Osram Ledvance 1500mm fittings in place of twin fluorescent 1500mm fittings. The LED units are much brighter (6400 lumens) and I chose 4000k over 6500k as I prefer a slightly warmer colour temperature I've the very clinical daylight/6500k colour temperature. 
The difference is very noticeable - even with high frequency digital ballasts I still got strobing from the fluorescents when very cold. The new LED fittings are great, and the purchase costs are now sensible - I paid a similar amount for the LEDs to what I paid for the fluorescents (bought 10 years ago when I built my house & garage).


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

What about these http://www.lightingever.co.uk/36w-led-panel-light-3900014-dw.html


----------



## NagaHuiags (6 mo ago)

I think you should consider the variant of led light strips. They’re slim, smooth, powerful, and bright. I love putting them everywhere. The only problem is finding the quality stuff among these cheap Chinese light strips. It’s really dangerous, because they may look the same. I’m not sure you need multi-color, but I can suggest ones https://www.vont.com/product/vont-bulb-color-smart-light-bulbs-smart-bulbs/. I installed them in my car two months ago, and I’ve been very satisfied with my rides. I think that they are bright enough for your project. I tell you, even if not these, you need any quality led light strips. Let me know if it was helpful!


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Speak to dextra lighting we use them on many commercial projects cheap enough but better than a lot of the Chinese stuff that can’t provide photometric data for the products


----------

